# TRI mini rex breeding question



## bluepez (Dec 5, 2009)

So I have been doing some readin and read some sites this could happen.



Could I breed a Harlequin to a broken black to possible get tris?

Or a RED to a harelquin? Or REW to harle?

I have read that the RED to harle or tri will bring out the color.



Thanks

misty

PS. I know its best to breed TRI to TRI..but I am trying to find best combo to GET a tri first.

Thanks


----------



## pamnock (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes, tri is broken harlequin, so you'd breed to a broken to get tri. However, using self colors such as black can give you shaded tris (DQ), so you need to use an agouti variety such as red. Hopefully, your harle is an agouti also.

I have some photos of torted tri on my website:

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/tri.html

Pam


----------



## bluepez (Dec 5, 2009)

What if u breed a harle to a black broken? U are saying that could give u shaded tris? Would it be best harle to red ?
Thanks!


----------



## Demismith (Dec 5, 2009)

Harequin to broken red would be best


----------



## pamnock (Dec 5, 2009)

*bluepez wrote: *


> What if u breed a harle to a black broken? U are saying that could give u shaded tris? Would it be best harle to red ?
> Thanks!



Broken red is the best choice. Broken black shouldn't be used.

Pam


----------



## bluepez (Dec 6, 2009)

Just curious why on the broken black. I have a gal saying u could get nice tris from a harle and broken black.
I'm curious wry


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 6, 2009)

Poppy's father, Mr Butter, is a tri out of a Broken Brown(Chocolate-possibly) and a harlequin. 
I know he didn't have a lot of black spotting whereas his two daughters (Poppy and Parkay) have a lot more, but we bred him to a tri doe to get them. That is interesting. I haven't gotten any tri colored babies from Poppy, but she's only been bred with broken black, opal and blue.


----------



## bluepez (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok..well thanks for your help. I personally dont own them, I like the broken black she has and was inquiring about tris..and she said if you bred her to a harle should produce tris.
So I was wondering on the genetics on it.
Thanks!


----------



## pamnock (Dec 6, 2009)

*bluepez wrote: *


> Just curious why on the broken black. I have a gal saying u could get nice tris from a harle and broken black.
> I'm curious wry



Using self colors can result in undesirable shading on tris. aa ej is not a good genetic combination.

A ej is recommended to give the best coat pattern and color intensity.

You can generally tell the difference between the aa self harle/tris and the A agouti harle/tris because the agoutis will have lighter eye circles, be lighter around the jowls, show nose lacing and have a lighter belly.

Pam



Pam


----------

